# Article on Yunnan Baiyao



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

One of my dear friends is a veterinarian/acupunturist/chinese medicine specialist. I find it all so facinating, thank you for sharing!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Wonderful article! Acupuncture and laser treatments are so useful, it truly amazing to watch how quickly it relieves pain and recovery. Thanks for sharing.


----------

